# We lost Merlin



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Merlin..he sounds like a sweetheart...I feel your pain..it will get better, it won't ever go away, but it will get better..busy your self w a memorial of him, some pics, maybe a shadowbox, an urn if you are cremating him..I found keeping busy helped..post some pics and stories of Merlin when you feel up to it!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no I am so sorry for your loss. May you in time find solace in all the wonderful memories of sweet Merlin. There is never enough time with these beautiful creatures  . May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

You know your Merlin loved you because you gave him a great home and a great life. As a Golden community we all share your loss having been down this road of loosing a special dog. Thanks for giving your Merlin a great life. I hope over time his memories will cushion your loss.

Godspeed to Merlin.

dlm ny country


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sarah,
I can't believe I"m seeing this post... you and Merlin are a big part of my memories from my first months on this forum, I remember you talking about the things you did with him, he helped me make it through the weeks after I lost my first Golden, coming to this forum was my Golden fix when I needed it so much. 

I will always think of Merlin as handsome and strong and 3 years old, I can't believe how the time has passed. Please know that my thoughts are with you as you learn to move forward without him. Keep your memories close, I hope that they will see you through.

I don't know if you remember, but I am right down the road from you in Baxter. If you would like to message me and stop by or meet for coffee, I would love to see more photos of Merlin and hear about him - I could bring Ellie when you feel ready for a Golden hug. I am around, just let me know.
Kristy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Merlin. Like Nolefan, Merlin was one of the dogs I always enjoyed reading about. My heart goes out to you.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Merlin. I know he had a life full of love and good times. It does really hurt. I always go through a stage where I say "I can't go through this again" and then I go through a stage where I know I can't live without a Golden. I wish you and your family peace.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. They mean a lot.


Kristy, I do remember you and your sweet pups. Thank you so much for your offer. We are still just down the road. I'd like to take you up on your offer after some time has passed. It's so raw right now. Thank you.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I am so sorry. I know the devastation and I found great solace in this forum. It sounds like a lot of members loved your Merlin. It's so hard when we want to help but can't. I can't imagine the relief and joy you felt followed up by his unexpected passing. I lost my sweet Oliver almost 3 months ago and I still sometimes say his name out loud. It's heartbreaking and takes a lot of time and keeping busy just to get through the day without them sometimes. I don't know if the pain ever goes away, but it does seem to get easier to remember the good things and move past the grief and guilt. My thought are with you. RIP in sweet Merlin.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Awww I'm sorry as well  Losing them is so hard.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*I am so sorry!!*

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss ! I will pray that you'll be comforted with loving memories you have of Merlin. I know how you feel so devastated. Just know that others care and do feel your loss.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Merlin. He sounds like he was an amazing boy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Merlin. My eyes are full of tears knowing what you've been through. I loss my 11 year old Sophie in April to a health issue also. I hope your good memories will help you through this difficult time. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very so for the loss of your precious Merlin. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really very sorry to see this post. I'm so sorry to see another dog I remember well passing. I remember Merlin. I know what all you're going through. I just lost my Jacks a month ago.... and a month later I still cry every night from the grief. I have other fuzzies to love and care for, but losing any of them and especially a very good old dog is like getting stabbed right through the chest and left in pain. The wounds heal, but they hurt like hell the whole time. You miss them so much. 

Knowing well what you're going through - I'm wishing you all the very best. My other fuzzies are helping me. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my babies to hug and kiss every night.


----------

